# easy case mods for my case



## candle_86 (Jun 27, 2008)

I have the Coolermaster Centurion 5 windowed case, i have custom mounted a 120mm fan in the lower 2 5 1/4 drive bays, but other than that havn't done anything. I find myself in need of wanting to make it look a tad bit more presentable, what are some easy mods for this case to make it look better and maybe get some wires out of my way?


----------



## AsRock (Jun 27, 2008)

Umm depends on whats easy for you. 

Cut a fan hole at the top of the case helps temps.
removing grill from rear of the case and any were else helps air flow in your case maybe around 40-50% better.

You could cut a hole at the bottom of the case lining up with the v card for a fan to  feed more outside air to it.

MAYBE you can make holes in the  mobo tray so can take the cables out of sight and holes for them to come back in the case. just make sure you smooth edges of cut metel when you finished.


----------



## candle_86 (Jun 27, 2008)

ill try the holes in the tray, im not gonna risk cutting the arcylic side panel for a fan i never can do it without hurting something.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 28, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> ill try the holes in the tray, im not gonna risk cutting the arcylic side panel for a fan i never can do it without hurting something.




You have a dremel ?...  And never said any thing about cutting holes in the side.

any chance you can fit a 80mm fan under the  3870 and place it so it's blowing air out of the case though the  cases pci\pcie slots as that would remove heat from the lower side of the case.


----------



## candle_86 (Jun 28, 2008)

not really no, 1 word crossfire lol


----------



## AsRock (Jun 28, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> not really no, 1 word crossfire lol




Yeah i was not able to keep on there either due to a bracket i wanted to move some were else.  which i can now as i have the stuff i needed then but cannot be assed lol.

So i ended up adding 3x40mm fans near that area,  kinda cool it does work.  Maybe one day i'll strip it again do more to it lol.  See the hole at the top just above the 90mm fan is were i plan to put the bracket.


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 4, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119068

this what i get to work with, i love how your case is arranged those, the only diff with my case and that one is i have a window on mine


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 4, 2008)

Could try painting the whole thing black, or custom paint inside and out anyway.

Can you actually take a picture of the case outside and in? Just to get a feel for what your system is like?


----------



## Jeno (Jul 5, 2008)

^^nice yellow hard drive bays


----------



## EnglishLion (Jul 7, 2008)

try adding a couple of small lcd temp sensors - if you mount them into a spare removed drive bay blanker then you can do all the hard work external to the case.

or replace some of your switches or LEDs with some cooler ones.  Add extra venting using some modders mesh.


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 8, 2008)

yea ill get up pics tomorrow. I bought a drill but well next time ill get one that doesnt run on double AA's lol stupid 12 dollar drill wont put a hole in wood


----------

